# DMA not enabled

## neopro

Hi All,

 I get this when i try to enable DMA

idunno root # hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

Linux idunno 2.4.28 #1 Sat Nov 27 22:28:45 UTC 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

I have had trouble while using the 2.6.x series so i switched to 2.4.28 to no avail. Anyone has a hint where to get this straightened out? Thanks in advance

----------

## neopro

Update....

just checked off the LiceCD. And i can turn on DMA..hummmm

----------

## sobers_2002

see if u built the kernel with the module for ur ide ..(lspci for ur ide info)

----------

## neopro

Hey all,

 I do not want this to be a dead issue but this has been takeen care of. The Mother board (ASUS A7) was not set correctly in the kernel. There was two choices and I picked the wrong one. I did a google search and found the correct one. Also said yes to force DMA. Everything runs smoothly KDE and the system in general. Thanks to all who posted and gave me the clues on what to check.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## korngerd

 *neopro wrote:*   

> Hey all,
> 
>  I do not want this to be a dead issue but this has been takeen care of. The Mother board (ASUS A7) was not set correctly in the kernel. There was two choices and I picked the wrong one. I did a google search and found the correct one. Also said yes to force DMA. Everything runs smoothly KDE and the system in general. Thanks to all who posted and gave me the clues on what to check.
> 
> 

 

Would you mind posting which choice was the wrong one and which was the right one?  I've got an Asus A7V mobo, and running into similar problems...  Thanks in advance  :Wink: 

----------

## SMoo

I'm using 2004.3, and had to use the following to get DMA mode:

hdparm -d1c1u1m16 /dev/hda

hdparm -d1c1u1 /dev/cdroms/cdrom0

----------

## IvanYosifov

Search the forums. This has been discussed before.

----------

## bet1m

see on mobo what chipset you are using,

and recompile kernel go to:

```

Device Drivers -> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  

```

give support for your chipset, and recompile kernel  :Smile: 

----------

## discostu

I'm not sure which chipset to set. I have an ASUS A7N8X Deluxe mobo. I'm running gentoo-dev 2.6.10-r1 and I'm not able to get dma on /dev/hda

Here's what dmesg says: 

```
ide0: Speed warnings UDMA 3/4/5 is not functional.

NFORCE2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:09.0

NFORCE2: chipset revision 162

NFORCE2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE2: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE2: 0000:00:09.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

NFORCE2: port 0x01f0 already claimed by ide0

NFORCE2: port 0x0170 already claimed by ide1

NFORCE2: neither IDE port enabled (BIOS)

```

Thanks,

Stu

----------

## IvanYosifov

It appears your chipset is nFroce2. 

The kernel option is:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> AMD and nVidia IDE support (BLK_DEV_AMD74XX)
> 
> This driver adds explicit support for AMD-7xx and AMD-8111 chips
> ...

 

From your dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> NFORCE2: neither IDE port enabled (BIOS) 
> 
> 

 

Check your BIOS.

Cheers  :Smile: 

----------

## IvanYosifov

http://www.asus.com/prog/spec.asp?m=A7N8X%20Deluxe

This should be your specs.

----------

## discostu

Thanks for your help. I actually did have the AMD and nVidia IDE support (BLK_DEV_AMD74XX)  set. The problem seemed to be that I needed to disable ACPI in the menuconfig for the kernel.

----------

